# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  ناامیدم:(

## mary.dhg

سلام 
امروز رتبه قشنگ سنجشم اومد اغاااااااااا خیلی بد دادم من دندون میخوام ولی مثله اینک نمیشه......
لطفا اگه کسی میتونه  یه کمکی بهم بکنه
چیکار کنم از اینجا به بعد ازمونو میزنم تحلیلم میکنم ولی انقدحجم ضعف هام بالاس که حالم از خودم و ازمون بهم میخوره.....

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام 
> امروز رتبه قشنگ سنجشم اومد اغاااااااااا خیلی بد دادم من دندون میخوام ولی مثله اینک نمیشه......
> لطفا اگه کسی میتونه  یه کمکی بهم بکنه
> چیکار کنم از اینجا به بعد ازمونو میزنم تحلیلم میکنم ولی انقدحجم ضعف هام بالاس که حالم از خودم و ازمون بهم میخوره.....


ببين افت و خيز براي همه هست
يه آزمون خوبي و خب نبايد مغرور بشي بعدش كه خيلي بلدم و يه آزمون بدي بعد اونم نبايد خودتو ببازي و نااميد بشي
اگه آزموناي قبليت خوب بوده و اين يكيو خراب كردي برو و اون مباحث رو مرور كن با مرور كارت حل ميشه و نيازي به دوباره خوندن مطالب نيست و چه بهتر كه الان فهميدي مشكلت چيه نه سر جلسه كنكور
اما اگه از اول خوب نخوندي و داغون بودي خب نخوندن اينا رو هم داره و با نخوندن كسي دندون نمياره

----------


## unlucky

:troll (21):

----------


## lix_Max

من پارسال سنجش اول سه چهار تا درصد تک داشتم !!!
سنجش دوم همه اون تکایی که داشتم بالای ۴۰ شدن!!
نا امید نشو

----------


## lix_Max

من پارسال سنجش اول سه چهار تا درصد تک داشتم !!!
سنجش دوم همه اون تکایی که داشتم بالای ۴۰ شدن!!
نا امید نشو

----------


## WickedSick

سلام.
اولا که اخر الزمان که نیست، هنوز جای جبران نسبی هست و نباید خودت رو ببازی.
بهت پیشنهاد اکید میکنم توی مدت باقی مونده، اول از همه آزمون امروزت رو قدیقا بیای و چک کنی و بررسی کنی، نقاط ضعفت و یادگیری های ناقصت رو که توی این آزمون غلط زدی، تکمیل کنی.(توی مصاحبه ام کاملا توضیح دادم، حتما بخون)
بعد هم بیای و همون مباحثی که بنظرت خوب یاد نگرفتی و نیاز به یادگیری بیشتر داری د ر این زمینه ها رو بیای و دوباره بخونی.

----------


## mr.masomi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mary.dhg


سلام 
امروز رتبه قشنگ سنجشم اومد اغاااااااااا خیلی بد دادم من دندون میخوام ولی مثله اینک نمیشه......
لطفا اگه کسی میتونه  یه کمکی بهم بکنه
چیکار کنم از اینجا به بعد ازمونو میزنم تحلیلم میکنم ولی انقدحجم ضعف هام بالاس که حالم از خودم و ازمون بهم میخوره.....


ناامید نباش ) چه نسخه ای دادم
خب برای اینکه دوباره کاری نشه ارجاعت میدم به یکی از نوشته هام توی یه تاپیک
خوب نگاهش کن و ببین ایا ریشه ناامیدیت یکی از این سهتاست یا نه؟ و تلاش کن برای رفعش
پس بزن رو پایین
دل نوشته ای برای این روزها*

----------


## _Joseph_

*این خوبه 
میدونی به نظر من نا امیدی بهتر از امیدوار بودنه
امید بهت یه خیال تختی میده و یه گوشه دلت میگه اوضاع اونجوری ها هم نیست و خوبیهایی هم هست و ... 
نا امیدی ولی برعکس امید هیچ چیزی رو بهت نمیده نا امیدی باعث میشه خودت چیزایی رو به دست بیاری شادی رو حس خوب رو به دست بیاریش نا امیدی نیاز همه بدست آوردن اینارو در تو ایجاد میکنه میدونی اصلا اگه نا امیدی وجود نداشت امیدی هم نبود این نا امیدی هست که به امید معنی میبخشه 
نا امیدی تو رو به امید میرسونه به امید اینکه تلاش کنی قطعا چیزایی رو بدست میاری که بهش نیاز داری 
اینکه بگی امیدی نداری  که اوضاع بهتر بشه خوبه چون دقیقا هیچ چیزی بهتر نمیشه مگر اینکه تو بهترش کنی اینکه امیدی نداری تغییر کنی خوبه چون باید خودت تغییر کنی اصلا امید کجای این قضیه است؟؟ تو از نا امیدی به این نتیجه میرسی که باید تغییر کنی و نیازش ر تو ایجاد میشه و امیدواری شکل میگیره
منطق این چیزا هیچوقت عوض نمیشه 
هر چه نا امیدتر بشی بیشتر به عمق این ماجرا پی میبری که قدرتمند ترین منبع تغییر تو دستان خود توعه و چه چیز از این بهتر
ما تعبیرمون از امید داشتن به کل غلطه*

----------


## Khali

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## asal_tf

> سلام 
> امروز رتبه قشنگ سنجشم اومد اغاااااااااا خیلی بد دادم من دندون میخوام ولی مثله اینک نمیشه......
> لطفا اگه کسی میتونه  یه کمکی بهم بکنه
> چیکار کنم از اینجا به بعد ازمونو میزنم تحلیلم میکنم ولی انقدحجم ضعف هام بالاس که حالم از خودم و ازمون بهم میخوره.....


*آزمون شبیه ساز از کنکورهای سال های گذشته به روش سه روز یکبار کار کن تو خونه. خیلی اوضاعت خوب میشه*

----------

